# Hey everyone! Greetings from Moscow!



## Ceramic Botanik (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey everyone!

Greetings from Moscow! Glad to be a part of VI-CONTROL community!

I've been composing music since my 4th grade, so it's a while. In 1998 I started compose music on a daily basis, there were songs, remixes, commercials, radio jingles, arrangements and so on. In 2004, I started to compose music for tv-shows and feature films. And I'm still composing.)

My DAW is Cubase Pro 11.


----------



## Paulogic (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi CB,

Welcome ! 

Composing for Russian shows and so on?


----------



## imusic (Mar 24, 2021)

welcome and greetings, "imusic"


----------



## Ceramic Botanik (Mar 24, 2021)

3DC said:


> Privet.


Privet, indeed!))


----------



## Ceramic Botanik (Mar 24, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Hi CB,
> 
> Welcome !
> 
> Composing for Russian shows and so on?


Hi Paulogic,

Composing for Russian tv-shows, besides other media.


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 24, 2021)

I love the whole Russian tapestry. What's it like today? Did you go to school for music composition? Can't wait to hear what you do. Welcome, indeed, from the north coast of the USA. 

Добро пожаловать


----------



## Ceramic Botanik (Mar 25, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I love the whole Russian tapestry. What's it like today? Did you go to school for music composition? Can't wait to hear what you do. Welcome, indeed, from the north coast of the USA.
> 
> Добро пожаловать


Hi Stringtree,

All the tapestry story, that you're talking about, finished for me in a childhood.
It's called "KOVIOR" ("Ковёр") )))))

I went to a music school, but didn't get a degree in composition. I self-educated in this field.


----------



## Paulogic (Mar 26, 2021)

Can we find any of those shows on Youtube or some of your music ?
Love to hear !


----------



## Ceramic Botanik (Mar 27, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Can we find any of those shows on Youtube or some of your music ?
> Love to hear !


Here’s some tracks in a Score Compilation: https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/eaYSWWTycb3GAc9a7


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 27, 2021)

welcome


----------



## ffion (Mar 27, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 28, 2021)

Ceramic Botanik said:


> Here’s some tracks in a Score Compilation: https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/eaYSWWTycb3GAc9a7


Beautiful compositions in this compilation. Loved it start to end.
Welcome!


----------



## Paulogic (Mar 28, 2021)

Really powerfull moviescores, omg !!


----------



## Ceramic Botanik (Mar 28, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Beautiful compositions in this compilation. Loved it start to end.
> Welcome!


Thank you, Nimrod7!


----------



## Ceramic Botanik (Mar 28, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Really powerfull moviescores, omg !!


Thank you, Paulogic!


----------



## Jiffster (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## BassClef (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## leo007 (Mar 28, 2021)

dobro pojalovat


----------

